# crash hat Geburtstag



## Manfred Stangl (16 Juni 2010)

Alles Gute zu deinem Feiertag!
:sm20::sm24:


----------



## Gerhard K (16 Juni 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm24:


----------



## dalbi (16 Juni 2010)

Hi crash,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Homer79 (16 Juni 2010)

...ich schliesse mich den glückwünschen an und wünsche alles gute!!!!!

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

auch ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und vor allem einen _crashfreien_ Geburtstag.


----------



## RGerlach (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo crash,


alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Juni 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juni 2010)

Von mir auch Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Crash,
alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag, stößchen :sm24:

gruß helmut


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo Crash,
auch von mir ein herzliches :sm20: und Alles Gute.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Juni 2010)

Von mir auch alles Beste in den Südwesten. Ja, ich weiß... von hier aus ist alles südlich...

:sm20::s12:


Gruß,

dia


----------



## HaDi (16 Juni 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Paule (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo Crash,
ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.

:sm20: und eine ordentliche Feier :sm24:


----------



## MW (16 Juni 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Juni 2010)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute.


----------



## Jan (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo Crash,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm24:


----------



## crash (17 Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank euch allen.


----------

